# Tred Barta



## surfchunker

He's got a show on now where he's going to hog hunt with a Bowie Knife ........ That mans an animal


----------



## drhnter

surfchunker said:


> He's got a show on now where he's going to hog hunt with a Bowie Knife ........ That mans an animal


I watched that show last week and he is a nut but fun to watch:beer: :beer: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Anthony

I watched that show and even though it was a very interesting show, it seemed like the dogs and the guide did most of the work. All Barta had to do was chase it down and stick it in the right spot. I'm not saying that it isn't very dangerous but it seemed like he really didn't do that much.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Croc Hunter*

The croc hunter knifed a hog one time. His dog Bindy bayed it in a swamp and he stuck it. 

I personally would not do it but with a pack of dogs and a handler that has a lot of experience it should be much less dangerous.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker

*Anthony*

I'd like to see you try it


----------



## ASK4Fish

*that show...*

originally aired last summer...but its a goodin...anthony thats what guides do they put you on the meat/rack...id hate to see how someone with no experience would handle trying to knife a fired up boar... jus have a :beer: and enjoy the entertainers doing what they do...


----------



## surfchunker

*Tred*

He got tore up the first time he tried it 25 years ago ..... I wouldn't have the dodads to try it ..... and thaqt's why the guides get the money ... experience ...


----------



## Railroader

It doesn't take a bad-ass to knife a hog... Especially one that someone else (the dogs) caught, which I'm guessing is the case....

It takes a bad-ass to throw and tie the LIVE hog, get the dog(s) off, and then RELEASE the very upset critter, to be run again another day.

For this kind of action, better be up to date on your shots, and you'd best have a suture kit, veterinary staple gun, a can of of "blue salve", and a tub of nitrofurazone...and know how to use them all...

Come on down to The Okefenokee Swamp, Tred...I got some guys I'd like you to meet, and I promise you'll get to turn the first one loose...


----------



## Billy J

say what you want it takes the dodads to go in after the a angry hog guide,dogs or not still dodads to do it and dangerous


----------



## BAYFISHER

*nut case*

with a death wish if that thar hog is a toothed monster. It can cut the mans arteries wide open, and then, so much for vainglory.
He may be an excellent angler, without a doubt, and should stay where the man belongs by default.


----------



## Billy J

tred is an awesome angler and hunter as well he is where he belongs


----------



## saltandsand

I saw him on a show where he had a compound bow integrated into a surf rod and he was walking along the shore shooting fish and then reeling them in. Awesome...wish it were legal around here but it is not (for the obvious reason.)


----------



## RuddeDogg

He is an arrogant A$$. I actually met him once at an outdoor show and the way he came across, he looks down on ya if ya don't hunt or fish HIS way. He reminds me of that other idiot Charlie Moore.


----------



## saltandsand

RuddeDogg said:


> He is an arrogant A$$. I actually met him once at an outdoor show and the way he came across, he looks down on ya if ya don't hunt or fish HIS way. He reminds me of that other idiot Charlie Moore.


I agree that he is abrasive and comes off as a spoiled little rich boy.


----------



## Billy J

he is arrogant but he still is a great sportsman you gotta give him that he does his way the barta way i like nugent the best anyway


----------



## OBX Jay

RuddeDogg said:


> He is an arrogant A$$. I actually met him once at an outdoor show and the way he came across, he looks down on ya if ya don't hunt or fish HIS way. He reminds me of that other idiot Charlie Moore.


I have seen all his shows - I think. As far as hunting shows: He will look right into the camera and say he is not any good with his long bow over 20 yards. He then says that people should shoot within their ability. So far so good.  Then you see him launching an arrow at a caribou at 50+ yards. The Tred way, THE ........... um - "gee if I hit em - and since I get soooooooo many chances (because they pay me to do this) - I might luck out" way.

With todays microscope on us hunters, I don't think *launching & hoping* help the cause.


----------



## Billy J

yea he is getting paid for the show,but i bet hes paying big $$$$$$$$$ to hunt those places we see hem on tv,but i dont know about all that 20 yard stuff. i think he says that what he is looking for. i know thats what i prefer,but i practice out to 50 and would take the shot if its a good one and me personally i think barta does the same maybe not im not there,but i think so and there is not a hunter alive who can say they havnt taking a shot they probally should not have and not a hunter who has hit game and lost it thats hunting it happens if it hasnt then it will you can believe that anyway he is still a good sportsman in my opinion azz or not


----------



## surfchunker

*Tred the early days*

when he was a nobody he would take his boat to the canyons ... he had to tow 55 gallons drums of fuel behind him and ate potted meat and such ... he did it for 3 years before he landed this huge fish that nobody knew what it was .... 3 years of doing this and never landing a fish ... Turns out it was big eye tuna .... the man has paid his dues in my book ... yes he may be a smart arse but you will never see him hunt in a fenced in hunt or or a fair weather fisherman ..... he does do it the hard way and I repect him for that ....


----------



## Billy J

well said surfchunker i agree


----------



## fyremanjef

i am not a hunter, but i'd like to see every hunter kill with a knife. Yeah you shot that black bear with at 30 ought six from up in a tree. big woop. But if you snuck up behind it and slit its throat, or better yet, cut out its heart with a spork.. Now you deserve the right to hang its head on your wall. 

until then..


----------



## Darbyman

fyremanjef said:


> i am not a hunter, but i'd like to see every hunter kill with a knife. Yeah you shot that black bear with at 30 ought six from up in a tree. big woop. But if you snuck up behind it and slit its throat, or better yet, cut out its heart with a spork.. Now you deserve the right to hang its head on your wall.
> 
> until then..


First of all Barta doesn't hunt from a treestand or use a 30/06, and niether do I. Your logic is the same as swimming in the ocean and catching a fish with a knife or bare handed.

Personally I like to get in a fist fight with the chosen animal and pulverize them with right hand jabs! Then after I beat them to death I use a spoon to field dress and skin them with my teeth!

Does that justify my right to hang its head on the wall? Or do I need further permission to hunt the way I choose to hunt? 

So you caught that flounder on chunk of mullet, big woop. Go out there and swim around behind it and catch it with your hands, or jab it with a fork. Then you have the right to eat it.


----------



## Al Kai

Darbyman said:


> First of all Barta doesn't hunt from a treestand or use a 30/06, and niether do I. Your logic is the same as swimming in the ocean and catching a fish with a knife or bare handed.
> 
> Personally I like to get in a fist fight with the chosen animal and pulverize them with right hand jabs! Then after I beat them to death I use a spoon to field dress and skin them with my teeth!
> 
> Does that justify my right to hang its head on the wall? Or do I need further permission to hunt the way I choose to hunt?
> 
> So you caught that flounder on chunk of mullet, big woop. Go out there and swim around behind it and catch it with your hands, or jab it with a fork. Then you have the right to eat it.


I like this quote, its good.


----------



## Billy J

yea that is a classic darb thats good perfect response


----------



## Samurai

As far as the hunting with a knife goes,that's predominately how boar hunting is done in Hawaii.The dogs do have a big role as certain dogs have different jobs.Some dogs are the grabbers,others chase and corner the pig.Usually one guy grabs the hind legs as the grabbers hold/control the boars head.Then someone stabs it in the heart.Here's a video.Warning:graphic and foul language.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGJiJh0SzCY


----------



## saltandsand

Samurai said:


> As far as the hunting with a knife goes,that's predominately how boar hunting is done in Hawaii.The dogs do have a big role as certain dogs have different jobs.Some dogs are the grabbers,others chase and corner the pig.Usually one guy grabs the hind legs as the grabbers hold/control the boars head.Then someone stabs it in the heart.Here's a video.Warning:graphic and foul language.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGJiJh0SzCY


Nice clip!! U-Tube is great. Tred Barta is ain't about gettin his fancy shirt messed up...


----------



## Darbyman

Cool video, just wondering what all that drama does to the meat. If a deer was under that much stress the meat would be terrible. Does the same hold true for hogs?

That's gotta be a rush!


----------



## Samurai

I haven't eaten wild boar/sow from anyplace else but Hawaii so I have nothing to compare it to.The meat is very good to eat.
I can't picture Tred Barta putting that boar on his back and packing it out of the mountains with the blood dripping all over his back end.


----------



## Billy J

he would


----------

